# What's in your catchbox?



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I know this topic has been rehashed a million times, but Im curious what you guys are using as your beater targets? You know, the punching bag of your catch box. That spinner or chunk of hose in my case, that just wont die. I was using a 2L bottle cap hung on some 1745 as a shock absorber, that worked great for about 350 shots but its getting kinda chewy. I need a new one, and everything Im making is getting over engineered and therefore failing in a few hundred shots. So I ask you:

Whats your invincible target of choice? 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

It's usually aluminum cans for me, I love the sound they make with a good solid shot and that last money shot to finally split it in half is always fun. There's also that odor of stale beer that happens to appear too.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

3cm spinner from aliexpress, indestructible and very cheap 10 pack option. They only lose their bright orange colour if left in the sun. 5cm tennis ball, nice yellow, easy to see, indestructible too 
Occasionally, if I feel I deserve it, I will use an aluminum can, maybe once a week.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Haha yup I keep a csn hanger in my catch box and shoot many cans a week! Awesome reactive target. 


devils son in law said:


> It's usually aluminum cans for me, I love the sound they make with a good solid shot and that last money shot to finally split it in half is always fun. There's also that odor of stale beer that happens to appear too.


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> 3cm spinner from aliexpress, indestructible and very cheap 10 pack option. They only lose their bright orange colour if left in the sun. 5cm tennis ball, nice yellow, easy to see, indestructible too
> Occasionally, if I feel I deserve it, I will use an aluminum can, maybe once a week.


I killed my 3cm spinner of the same kind. They dont like 3/4 draw with 5/8" marbles from 15m very much lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I should add mine came used in some slingmail, likely had seen better days!

*Sorry for all the edits my phones keyboard isn't working very well!*

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > 3cm spinner from aliexpress, indestructible and very cheap 10 pack option. They only lose their bright orange colour if left in the sun. 5cm tennis ball, nice yellow, easy to see, indestructible too
> ...


Now you got me thinking, when will I abandon my short draw for good? When I started shooting I found it much easier to get at least near the target with a long draw.... Time for a change again maybe?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been through a few leather discs in diminishing sizes and have moved to a 52mm padded vinyl spinner made by Leon13 in Germany. Very durable and makes a great *thwack!" when hit.

This evening I've been trying a spinner made of a 50mm square stainless steel washer with a 10mm hole in it. It's quite bizarre when the shot goes clean through the hole without clipping the steel at all. A hit is rewarded with a modest "ping!" and a few spins around the cord. Bounced ammo is more frequent off the steel.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ash said:


> I've been through a few leather discs in diminishing sizes and have moved to a 52mm padded vinyl spinner made by Leon13 in Germany. Very durable and makes a great *thwack!" when hit.
> 
> This evening I've been trying a spinner made of a 50mm square stainless steel washer with a 10mm hole in it. It's quite bizarre when the shot goes clean through the hole without clipping the steel at all. A hit is rewarded with a modest "ping!" and a few spins around the cord. Bounced ammo is more frequent off the steel.


Ouuu I really like that vinyl pad! Very slick. What did you use in regards to leather? Ive got some nice thick leather about 1/4" thick. Not sure how to make it work. Any help or photos would be great! Im sick of bottle caps and chunks of hose lol..

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

BPChef, this never gets old... that is why we keep coming back to the topic.

Cans, cans, cans, and spinners.

My favorite spinner is a ss spoon with convex bottom pointing at me. The sound and the spin are too fun. 
Also I put some knockdown targets Tag sent me on counter-sunk magnets. They make no sound. Looks looks like a bit of thick bin padding or maybe conveyor belt material. Any way that is fun , too. Sometimes I need to be quiet.

I need to make some leather slappers, Ash. Those look very tough and portable for my backstop blanket set up. Wooo! That slap sound will be a treat.

I also considering making some 12mm thick aluminium disks.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

My catch is a pvc barrel. I cut targets from the same material any size you want. Hundreds of shots with no damage!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I use small steel cans like tomato paste cans or VB juice. Tuna cans as well. I punch two holes in them so they hang upright and swing like crazy with a solid hit. Like the sound to. Go through a tin can every shooting session. I also have some small spinners but i like the sound and the cans make better.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Buckskin Dave said:


> I use small steel cans like tomato paste cans or VB juice. Tuna cans as well. I punch two holes in them so they hang upright and swing like crazy with a solid hit. Like the sound to. Go through a tin can every shooting session. I also have some small spinners but i like the sound and the cans make better.


Im a can man myself Dave.  hahaha.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Buckskin Dave said:
> 
> 
> > I use small steel cans like tomato paste cans or VB juice. Tuna cans as well. I punch two holes in them so they hang upright and swing like crazy with a solid hit. Like the sound to. Go through a tin can every shooting session. I also have some small spinners but i like the sound and the cans make better.
> ...


I really envy you guys  I like cans a lot myself too, but I am not allowed to shoot them before I achieve a consistent 9/10 on a 3cm spinner


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Buckskin Dave said:
> ...


Dont be such a hard ass on yourself - rip a can Id say youve more than earned it lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> Buckskin Dave said:
> 
> 
> > I use small steel cans like tomato paste cans or VB juice. Tuna cans as well. I punch two holes in them so they hang upright and swing like crazy with a solid hit. Like the sound to. Go through a tin can every shooting session. I also have some small spinners but i like the sound and the cans make better.
> ...


Yeah, cans are always fun!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I have no video but it was a great pleasure to destroy this evil baby incubus:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ordo said:


> I have no video but it was a great pleasure to destroy this evil baby incubus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap Id have blasted that thing too! :|

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have been ponder making some 2" cubes of ice with a bit of string in them so I can hang them.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

BushpotChef said:


> What did you use in regards to leather? Ive got some nice thick leather about 1/4" thick. Not sure how to make it work. Any help or photos would be great! Im sick of bottle caps and chunks of hose lol..
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Leon13's leather discs are hard leather about 5/16" thick and they last ages. Mine were 3 or 4 layers of 1/16" leather that was no good for pouches. I laminated it with contact adhesive, although that came apart eventually. Hot glue or stitching is better. 1/4" thick would be perfect.

In action:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Boy those things are like tank armour eh? Goodness I better get cracking & knock one out! 


ash said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > What did you use in regards to leather? Ive got some nice thick leather about 1/4" thick. Not sure how to make it work. Any help or photos would be great! Im sick of bottle caps and chunks of hose lol..
> ...


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

BeanFlip made a target out of a sheet of leather approximately 6x8 with a hole in the center. He then put a cowbell behind the sheet of leather. The size of hole is up to you. I can tell you one thing for sure, Ole BeanFlip has had his Cowbell rang more than once


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

skropi said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Buckskin Dave said:
> ...


Not allowed? Who made that rule? There ain't no rules to what you shoot with a slingshot.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> I have been ponder making some 2" cubes of ice with a bit of string in them so I can hang them.


You mean to tell me you waste your time thinking things like this up and then actually fretter away your time doing them. :shakehead:

ME TO!!! :banana: That would be fun as, as, shoot I cant cuss. But dude what and idea!! :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

What donyou guys think? Nothing too fancy, the edges arent even straigt as I sort of rushed it lol. But I think it looks great, it sure makes a nice smack when its struck!

2" × 2.5" x 1/4" leather and a shoelace.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

a snake,


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Here's what's in my catchbox.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Buckskin Dave said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Just self inflicted punishment for not hitting the 3cm spinner 9/10 ????


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> BPChef, this never gets old... that is why we keep coming back to the topic.
> 
> Cans, cans, cans, and spinners.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, leather slappers. Reminds me of a certain dungeon I heard about the next county over...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think Thwack went l little banana on this one


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> I think Thwack went l little banana on this one


Great Tag, now hes going to make combination jpke about bananas and leather LOL.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well he is top banana


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> I have been ponder making some 2" cubes of ice with a bit of string in them so I can hang them.


Oh CHILL, brother.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That leather is a great idea!

And BSDave... there are some rules on what you can shoot with a slingshot in some states. I think me and you are fine though... PA & TN...

And now I need a more cowbell!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> Well he is top banana


Well, I have to admit, I've some appeel to some folks.

Whoops, a little slip-of-the-skin there.

Spell-check hates me.

Others merely tolerate me.

And few, very few, avoid me as if I were a snoring elephant. In an efficiency apartment.

Y'know, I was looking for my pair of blue pants today, but only found one. It needs pressing.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> That leather is a great idea!
> 
> And BSDave... there are some rules on what you can shoot with a slingshot in some states. I think me and you are fine though... PA & TN...
> 
> And now I need a more cowbell!


Amazon sells cowbells (I've two). Since I didn't like cleaning up dog exhaust, I taught my dog to ring a cowbell (which is attached to the front door inner frame), when she needs to go outside.

She's still confused about how much toilet paper to grab.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > I think Thwack went l little banana on this one
> ...


No, but he sees potential for a new sandwich sensation...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

ash said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > What did you use in regards to leather? Ive got some nice thick leather about 1/4" thick. Not sure how to make it work. Any help or photos would be great! Im sick of bottle caps and chunks of hose lol..
> ...


Like those leather discs very much Ash..........looks like a very durable target to me.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

what about getting a length of string, with a glass marble hot glued to the end of it................you would still be shooting marbles, just in a different way, lol.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SHAGGYGA said:


> what about getting a length of string, with a glass marble hot glued to the end of it................you would still be shooting marbles, just in a different way, lol.


Ive done that before but I like to use the flat marbles from the dollar store, easier to glue and the flat surface really lets them have it. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> That leather is a great idea!
> 
> And BSDave... there are some rules on what you can shoot with a slingshot in some states. I think me and you are fine though... PA & TN...
> 
> And now I need a more cowbell!


Rules??? Rules are made to be broken! They have to catch us if they want us to hang brother! They will never take us alive, we'll go down slings ablazing!! :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Never heard of a law or rule that one cannot use a leather slingshot target. I have several leather scraps for targets. Two are 2'x4' leather rectangles hung from a hole in the top. The others are round leather conchos used by saddle makers.Also known as rosettes.

What else is on the no shoot with a slingshot rules list?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Never heard of a law or rule that one cannot use a leather slingshot target. I have several leather scraps for targets. Two are 2'x4' leather rectangles hung from a hole in the top. The others are round leather conchos used by saddle makers.Also known as rosettes.
> 
> What else is on the no shoot with a slingshot rules list?


I think theyre just joking with Skropi about his ( I beleive also joking lol) self imposed ban on shooting cans until his accuracy gets vetternon his spinner.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

SHAGGYGA said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Hey!~ That was the top of my Tom-Tom!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of a law or rule that one cannot use a leather slingshot target. I have several leather scraps for targets. Two are 2'x4' leather rectangles hung from a hole in the top. The others are round leather conchos used by saddle makers.Also known as rosettes.
> ...


Oh no, Skropi is really serious about that - he's known as the Great Grecian Masochist.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Buckskin Dave said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > That leather is a great idea!
> ...


... and they'll have to pry the slingshots out of our cold dead butts!!!

No, wait - did Dave say that? Maybe I just inferred...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


I wouldn't call it masochism, I would call it business before pleasure.....


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


That was a James Bond level response haha! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I downsized my catch box to a 13 gal plastic tote. So far it’s easier for me to concentrate on the target. I think with the bigger catch box I knew I had ample room for error, but not so with the smaller tote. I still have some paper targets along with some spinners.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> SHAGGYGA said:
> 
> 
> > what about getting a length of string, with a glass marble hot glued to the end of it................you would still be shooting marbles, just in a different way, lol.
> ...


That's a great idea BPC........that would also allow you to glue " multiple " flat marbles along the length of string, giving you more targets to destroy than just one at the very end of it. ;-)


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SHAGGYGA said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > SHAGGYGA said:
> ...


Thats a brilliant idea!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

How do you all secure paper targets?

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> How do you all secure paper targets?
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


hung from a couple of strings with those small, spring steel metal binder clip, with one clipped to each top corner ......works best indoors, or in a less windy spot, not so good when

windy. For windy areas, just a simple frame of 1x2 pine, with a slot milled or cut into the top inside edges, that you can slide the paper down into, and the frame gets stuck into the ground.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

skropi said:


> 3cm spinner from aliexpress, indestructible and very cheap 10 pack option. They only lose their bright orange colour if left in the sun. 5cm tennis ball, nice yellow, easy to see, indestructible too
> Occasionally, if I feel I deserve it, I will use an aluminum can, maybe once a week.


 wow I got a make something strong like this, I destroy every catch box I make. I always end up with the catch guts spewing out the back of the box. It looks nice too. What did you make it out of? Kinda looks like a TV or microwave.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

ForkLess said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > 3cm spinner from aliexpress, indestructible and very cheap 10 pack option. They only lose their bright orange colour if left in the sun. 5cm tennis ball, nice yellow, easy to see, indestructible too
> ...


You got me, it's an old TV set with all the guts removed  
To be frank, a nice osb 3 catch box, with an inclined floor to gather the ammo, would be nicer, but in a pinch, a TV set will do


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I ordered a chicken nesting box off eBay for a smaller catch box. It is already constructed with only needing a material top and drop cloth to be added. Even has a top bar to hang targets from or clip paper targets to.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SHAGGYGA said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > How do you all secure paper targets?
> ...


Im going to give that a stab woth the binder clips, thanks! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*I used to make my own out of foam golf balls because they can take a beating. They can take hundreds of hits without breaking the skin because they are so light and bounce away when hit rather than get pierced. They do not however last like the little orange or white silicone spinners sold by GZK or Aliexpress that skropi mentioned. I have found nothing that can be bought cheaply that will take such a beating so I have switched to these exclusively and totally abandoned my little foam golf balls. They come in 3CM, 4CM, 5CM and 6CM. I think the idea is the smaller ones are for short range and the bigger ones are for either longer ranges or for use at shorter ranges until you get enough practice in to hit the smaller ones. I doubt I will ever hang anything else in a catch barrel as I've seen nothing for sale commercially that can take thousands of hits and remain totally as new. Right now I am shooting indoors only with a maximum range of 10 meters. I do okay with a 4CM size but I have yet to gain the skills to consistently hit a 3CM size. I shall just continue my practice until I get there if old age doesn't take me first.*


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

3cm silicon spinner from AliExpress, 4cm spinner made from a cap, 16mm plastic slingshot ammo, drilled and hanged. As you see, no cans yet, in two weeks, if I am a good boy, I will hang a can in there too ????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice looking catch box


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

skropi said:


> 3cm silicon spinner from AliExpress, 4cm spinner made from a cap, 16mm plastic slingshot ammo, drilled and hanged. As you see, no cans yet, in two weeks, if I am a good boy, I will hang a can in there too


...nice setup!

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys, it's an old TV set????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@skropi that plastic bead holds up okay eh? What size ammo you hitting it with?

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> @skropi that plastic bead holds up okay eh? What size ammo you hitting it with?
> 
> Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


It gets some flat spots but it holds. I shoot 3/8 steel exclusively


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

skropi said:


> Guys, it's an old TV set


...so you can switch the targets with your remote control... 

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Rattler said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, it's an old TV set
> ...


He said it is an "OLD" TV set. Those were the days before remote and we had to get up and walk across the room to change channels.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > @skropi that plastic bead holds up okay eh? What size ammo you hitting it with?
> ...


Dang thats sweet. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

You should get a picture from an old tv show and hang it in there when your not shooting haha!


skropi said:


> Guys, it's an old TV set


Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Purchased a wide leather belt in the clearance section, I can see lots of fun targets for a couple of dollars


----------



## Leo Pauls (Sep 12, 2016)

Milk jug cap









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice setup Leo


----------



## vwgerald (Aug 29, 2013)

I use folded over leather spinners and synthetic wine corks, they take a heck of a beating and last a long time. Plus working in a restaurant I get them for free, so that's a plus.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

vwgerald said:


> I use folded over leather spinners and synthetic wine corks, they take a heck of a beating and last a long time. Plus working in a restaurant I get them for free, so that's a plus.


Corks are a good idea, nice!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome Vwgerald, and what a magnificent scenery photo!!!! Great ideas for targets. Thanks for working in the restaurant proffesion Your profession works extremely hard so we as customers can have a relaxing time enjoying food, family and friends.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hung a spent 12 gauge shell up with the wasp spinner. Makes an awesome pop, seems really durable looks cool & they're free lol. 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like the way you fixed your catch box


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I couldn't pass this tote up for $2.00. It's smaller than my last one???? I figure using a smaller catch box will make me concentrate more???? Who knows what's next, catchers mitt????????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> D4562F05-80E4-48B3-AA3C-3965027B3ACA.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a BRILLIANT use of the lid senõr Tag. :| !

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The credit for the lid goes to several previous Forum members. Thanks for your your compliment.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

This is going in my catch box. It says "unbreakable" we will see how true that is


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> This is going in my catch box. It says "unbreakable" we will see how true that is


Be carefull with these if they are at all bouncy, they may send the shot to unexpected trajectories at almost full speed. Ask me how I know ????


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

These seem to have no bounce at all. Have not got to shoot at one yet. But I've rigged it up though.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> These seem to have no bounce at all. Have not got to shoot at one yet. But I've rigged it up though.


Oouu nice & bright let us know how ghey work out. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Neat targets but definitely not unbrakeable.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Neat targets but definitely not unbrakeable.


Ouch haha! well no harm done right. This shotgun shell is taking the beatings pretty good Im amazed. Although its reaaaally soft and flexible now lol!









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------

